# Tanger or Ceuta for Maroc? Which do you prefer?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi planning to cross in a day or two. I hear that there is quite a difference between arriving in Morroco via the Spanish enclave of Ceuta and arriving in Tanger.

Anyone had experience of both what is the difference? Which do they prefer?

I am assuming that Carlos will sell tickets and arrange paperwork for both.

Thank you Dic


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Dic
Rather difficult to answer. We've done both. We've been five times, four crossing to and from Cueta and the last time Tanger Med. We've always gone across with Desert detours, so Ray has always been there when there were difficulties.

We've always returned on our own, staying on after the tour.weve just accepted that it canbe chaos at Cueta with so many Moroccans making the crossing. You go through moroccan and then Soanish customs.

It wasn't quite so bad at Tanger, except that they have this new system. They have a specially built trailer that you drive on to, get out and watch while it is being scanned. It only does a few at a time, which can be a bit stressful if your boat is due to leave!

Crossing from Tanger Med was better as you complete all the paperwork on the boat. Taking everything into consideration I think we would go for Tangier Med next time. Plus the fact the scenery was awesome as you come off the boat, at Tangier Med and on the way back we were joined by a school if Dolphins. It was certainly not as stressful returning from there.

If you have any further concerns, do pm me and I will help if I can. It was October 2013 when we returned.

Val

Val


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*tangier or ceutra*

hi,

we have only been once, and we were advised by a party of vans to ask for tangier med, it was so simple, had been expecting chaos, and straight through,

on the way back, we were going to go via ceutra, but when we got to the border,it was bedlam,so we carried on round to tangier med and it was so quiet, and everybody, so nice and helpful.

mags


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, mags. I agree. I think it is the better option. Carlos will also advise I am sure.

Val


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dick

Haven't done the Ceuta crossing but from what I've heard its more hassle than its worth.

We crossed to Tangier Med in 2013 and it was pretty painless, the only slight problem we had was as it was our first time across the Numbers stamped in our passports on the ferry weren't recognised at the customs post as they didn't have a link to the main computer, so I had to walk up the road to the main terminal building to have them entered on the computer at the customs office there.
This has probably been sorted now but things move slowly over there so thought I'd mention it just in case.

Have a good trip.

Pete


----------



## MotorhomeWiFi (Apr 16, 2012)

Tangier Med every time. I've not done this crossing myself, but from close friends who have gone (who traveled with us when we did Ceuta) it was a breath of fresh air by comparison.

The port is secure and paperwork is done on the boat, so no chaos, theatrics and fixers like at the Ceuta crossing. With hindsight this was in fact quite fun but at the time it was a bit 'full on'! 

You've got everything you need at the port - including a cash machine - so you can get your currency before you leave port and you're only a few miles away from the toll road and fuel station (assuming you're traveling Morocco Anti-Clockwise - again advisable since the easier roads are along the coast).

From there an easy drive down the A1 to Asilah and into the guarded parking there and into a Maroc telecom shop for the all important dongle (you can't miss it, it's got a red/white mast behind it!).

Enjoy - keep us updated how you get on


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*tangier or ceutra*

hi, addy or sophie,

i forgot about the paperwork on the boat, looking to get a coffee, and realised that it was the paperwork queue, but when we got off all sorted,and just as said ,down the motorway to assish, 60dirhams,and then the internet sim, not as frighting as i throught it was going to be.

mags


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Tangier med is Ok but very busy.

Last year we were offered tarifa-tangier port by cat for the same price by carlos.

excellent crossing and nice and quick through the port because there are less people to deal with. 

just be careful on heights within the boat, if your over 2.9m like us you need to reverse on.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. We choose Tanger Med which is a bit of a misnomer. It is a long way from Tanger. We are in Martil tonight and got a data sim for the mifi fro Maroc Telecom in town. Good deal 60dms, (£4:50?) for 10 days UNLIMITED without throtling too according to the guy.! It is fast too! Wife has been listening to R4 all day and has now watched 3 hrs of UK tv via a proxy server at the same time as I surfed. That is 20days looked after for less than a tenner.

Deal was so good that I got one for the wife too :wink: After 10days we can recharge at 200dms for 16gig that will last for 2months.

Dick


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Dick
Pleased it's working out for you and hope the weather is better and doesn't affect your holiday. I think the flood problems are further south. 

Do keep us informed of your progress when your have time.

Enjoy yourselves

Val


----------

